# TIVO Stream not working with android phone



## Miativo (Oct 24, 2016)

Tivo of stream set up with my bolt and works fine on OS (mac) but sporadic or not at all on my android Samsung cell phone and kindle.

Both are running current operating systems. Samsung phone is using 6.0 android.

Is there something I can do to make it work on my phone?


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I have lots of trouble with my Moto X and TiVo Stream combo. OTH is a no go. Some shows will play for a few minutes then I get an error. Other shows crash the app as soon as I select them in the play list. I had the same problems with my Galaxy S5.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

My Stream works well on my LAN, meaning at home, inside the home. This is a HUGE problem because I can't play back the shows I transferred to the device unless I have access to internet to LOG IN, again. So, even transferring shows is pointless when I want to watch wihtout internet connection. Pretty pathetic of the Stream. I'll have to perform the confusing fix for this once again, and all I really want at this point is for my transferred shows to playback with no internet connection. Slingbox for streaming


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Series3Sub said:


> My Stream works well on my LAN, meaning at home, inside the home. This is a HUGE problem because I can't play back the shows I transferred to the device unless I have access to internet to LOG IN, again. So, even transferring shows is pointless when I want to watch wihtout internet connection. Pretty pathetic of the Stream. I'll have to perform the confusing fix for this once again, and all I really want at this point is for my transferred shows to playback with no internet connection. Slingbox for streaming


Is Slingbox any good? Should I send back my software-broken Stream?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Walter Grossman said:


> Is Slingbox any good? Should I send back my software-broken Stream?


Slingbox is great outside of the home (much better than Stream), but pretty kludgy inside. It's worth trying to get your Stream working before resorting to that. First make sure it's activated on your account, or nothing will work. Then a few reboots should get it to update, assuming your router gives it an IP.

If that doesn't do it, the Stream itself has a webpage interface where you can force it to connect and update (http://aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd:49152/sysinfo) (replace with its IP on your LAN, then click Service - Call Now). Check your router's DHCP list to get the IP. Once all that looks good, you can retry the smartphone setup.

My Stream was a few years old when I got it and was running very old software. It updated to 20.4.9 just fine.


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks mdavej. I will definitely try that. BTW, How did you find that web page? I looked for something like that. Also, why didn't TiVo tech support tell me? As you can tell, I am pretty upset that I have a $130 worthless box that Tivo said will remain worthless until sometime in April when the new software comes out. Even the April timeframe I had to squeeze out of them.

I prefer not to go with Slingbox. I have nothing against Sling, just having another provider complicates my life. Simple is good.

Currently I am running v19.XXX on the Stream. It dies in connection whether I use iPad or Android. Maybe v20 will work.


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes, I saw this page. As you see, I am on software 19.0.1.RC1-01-6. As you also see, no update is available!

Any other ideas? Also, what is "Silverstreak?"


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Did you try Service - Call Now? That should kick it into gear, assuming you did activate it on your account.

I did a lot of digging to find that page.

Old software does indeed say "Silverstreak", new says "Tivo Stream".

Your issue is most likely due to the stream not being activated on your account (that's why I keep repeating it). That's the very first thing you have to do, then a hard power cycle or two.


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

How did you install the software if it says "update unavailable"? 
My stream is registered with my two other pieces of tivo equipment. 

Strange though, one of the error messages I received was that the stream was registered in a different account. I see from my account that it is registered to the correct account.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I never initiated an update.


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Following your suggestion, I called Tivo. The bottom line is that I have a non-functioning box until the update comes out in April. Apparently, the issue is known. According to the tech, the problem occurs with random boxes. I just got "Lucky". 

I think Tivo should be more proactive. Since I put my money up already, and they know it is an issue, they should advance RMA to me a working box. 

Has tivo changed at all since the sale? For better or worse?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. But I'm skeptical about his response. I think it's worth a few more tries (confirm it's really removed from the previous account and added to yours, hard power cycle several times, force Call several times), or exchange for another where you bought it.

Rovi has done a lot of damage to Tivo, especially in terms of guide data. But we knew that was going to happen. If I were starting from scratch today, I wouldn't even consider Tivo. But I have a lot of money sunk into their hardware, so I need them to succeed for several more years.


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Following your advice, I returned the unit to best buy. I then bought a used one from ebay for $75. The seller says it works. Tivo'loss imho.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Series3Sub said:


> My Stream works well on my LAN, meaning at home, inside the home. This is a HUGE problem because I can't play back the shows I transferred to the device unless I have access to internet to LOG IN, again. So, even transferring shows is pointless when I want to watch wihtout internet connection. Pretty pathetic of the Stream. I'll have to perform the confusing fix for this once again, and all I really want at this point is for my transferred shows to playback with no internet connection. Slingbox for streaming


programs transferred to your device are indeed playable workout internet connection. This programs are stored under the on my device tab. When signing on fails because no internet it offers you opportunity to see programs on tablet/phone. Your comment that you can't watch downloaded programs workout network connection is not believable.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Walter Grossman said:


> Following your advice, I returned the unit to best buy. I then bought a used one from ebay for $75. The seller says it works. Tivo'loss imho.


Hope it works out. I bought at least 5 streams from eBay, but only one worked. Others were stolen cable company property. All sellers either didn't know what they had or lied about it. Find out if the seller originally got it retail, and verify the TSN with Tivo. Makes things go much smoother.


----------

